# Drive away awning



## brian240 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have bought a new driveaway awning for a 2008 autosleeper symbol hi top
Does anyone have any tips or instructions before I start to drill holes?

The awning type is a movilite XL. :?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

brian240 said:


> I have bought a new driveaway awning for a 2008 autosleeper symbol hi top
> Does anyone have any tips or instructions before I start to drill holes?
> 
> The awning type is a movilite XL. :?


What do you need to drill holes in ?

Pete 8)


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Wooaah!
Don't drill anything!

The Movelite XL is basically a free standing tent with a flap that provides a cover between the 'tent' part and the motorhome. You can either thread the end of this flap into the edge of your motorhome awning (using a length of figure-of-8 section piping) or you can use the supplied long yellow straps that you can throw over the top of the motorhome and peg out on the other side.

The yellow strap approach works fine and we carry a tennis ball thrower (the sort you'd use for throwing tennis balls for dogs) to help throw the straps over the motorhome - takes a couple of minutes.
Bill


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

The most important with a Movelite is after the fibre-glass poles have been pushed though the diagonal sections at the top of the awning; find the little plastic 'plugs' at the awning's corners & slot them into the ends of the poles. Bit of pole-bending necessary, but once done you've got a free-standing 'tent' you can move anywhere to suit you.
We only experimented using the straps to fasten it to our Trooper once-we couldn't be bothered after that! Certainly did not want to mark the van with an awning rail that would only make leaving popping out more difficult.


----------



## BigAl200 (Sep 12, 2010)

DrRoger.

 Thanks for that, it answers my question about Movelite awnings too. The supplied instructions are a bit vague.

BigAl200


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a Movelite XL and found the easiest way to attach the tunnel bit was with the straps over the roof rather than in an awning rail. However to get them easily over the roof I tied an old tennis ball to the end and throw it over without risk of damaging if I miss


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

There are some interesting YouTube 'how to do it videos'-good to remember they're not really in a field with the wind blowing when you're gasping for a cuppa & a pee!!!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

DrRoger said:


> The most important with a Movelite is after the fibre-glass poles have been pushed though the diagonal sections at the top of the awning; find the little plastic 'plugs' at the awning's corners & slot them into the ends of the poles. Bit of pole-bending necessary, but once done you've got a free-standing 'tent' you can move anywhere to suit you.


You forgot to mention not to forget to clip the square of material over the point where the poles cross _before _you do the tensioning process you describe above. It's an absolute .... sod to do it afterwards if you forget...the screams if you get as far as pegging the awning down, then go inside to realise you've got an alfresco open area at the top of the dome can generally be heard at the far end of the campsite!


----------

